# kenpo help



## bilmak (Jul 7, 2006)

hello everyone, been in kenpo for only 2 months, enjoy the forum very much, great posters and info always...
anyway i had a question for you, I am leaving my current school due to their watered down paker kenpo curriculum, they really changed their system because their "grandmaster" changed the curriculum too a few techs per belt and other forms of martial arts instead of the parker curriculum..
anyway, I found two very good schools, one a tatum charter school teaching tatums 24 tech system and the other following planas lineage 16 tech system, I want advice from you guys with experience in kenpo, which would you go for, i cant decide, i been too both schools, both very good, and very good instructors, and just having trouble deciding which one to go with, I was wondering if anyone had good advice, or which one they would go with and why, i have read the old 16 vs 24 threads, but just looking for advice here...i appreciate anyones input, thanks so much


----------



## Bode (Jul 7, 2006)

Who are the instructors and who were their instructors? That is the best place to start in order to make any comparison. Tatum School and Planas School doesn't say enough.


----------



## Carol (Jul 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Bilmak!

I may be changing schools myself before too long, I can relate to where you are coming from.

Personally I think Bode makes a good point about where did the instructors learn from.  

The right school for you is one that you can stick with.  Visit the school to see who will actually be teaching the class and how much face time you will get with whom, and can you learn from them.  Location, class schedule, class size, teaching style, these all play a role in how you learn.  

Your goals are important as well...what you want to achieve from your training, and the reasons why you are doing it.  It's your investment of time and money, and it's your commitment.   

Best of luck...and keep posting :asian:


----------



## bilmak (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks!
both instructors come from really good kenpo backgrounds...the one instructor showed me photos of him working out with SGM Parker he got his 3rd and 4th black from Parker and 5th from Planas, so I found that impressive...and the other one does alot training with Tatum and recieived his 3rd and 4th black promotions from him, I guess I am trying to figure out if the 24 or 16 tech is the way to go, still trying too learn the differences between the two curriculums...I guess the 24 takes longer for belt progression, I know belts are just a color but still like to set little goals for myself
I appreciate everyones input


----------



## hongkongfooey (Jul 7, 2006)

bilmak said:
			
		

> thanks!
> both instructors come from really good kenpo backgrounds...the one instructor showed me photos of him working out with SGM Parker he got his 3rd and 4th black from Parker and 5th from Planas, so I found that impressive...and the other one does alot training with Tatum and recieived his 3rd and 4th black promotions from him, I guess I am trying to figure out if the 24 or 16 tech is the way to go, still trying too learn the differences between the two curriculums...I guess the 24 takes longer for belt progression, I know belts are just a color but still like to set little goals for myself
> I appreciate everyones input



I am currently in a Parker/ Planas lineage school in Maryland. We do a 16 technique system. While it is true that you will progress thru the colored belts faster, you will still get all of the techniques by 1st black. Expect to work basics. And there is a time in grade, which with a 16 technique system works well. Also, don't worry about speed over stable base and power. Speed will come in time.

There are a few Parker/ Planas lineage guys on this forum. There are a few Tatum guys here as well. Both are good teachers. You really can't go wrong either way. 

http://www.parkerplanaslineage.com/Schools.html#anchor_100

PM me if I can be of any help.

Dave


----------



## MJS (Jul 8, 2006)

Looks like you've received some great advice so far.  Either one you choose, you'll be learning all the material as hkp stated.  You could always take another visit to both schools before you decide.  I'd go with the one that you feel most comfortable with.  Both sound like they have a solid background.

Mike


----------



## RichK (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes most definately look into a couple schools during their class times. I learned 24 but also like the 16 per. Same amount of techniques in the end.


----------

